
Full text of the letter Elon Musk and 115 experts to ban killer robots - dfps
https://www.dropbox.com/s/g4ijcaqq6ivq19d/2017%20Open%20Letter%20to%20the%20United%20Nations%20Convention%20on%20Certain%20Conventional%20Weapons.pdf?dl=0
======
timonoko
Good luck with that. Eventually somebody develops superior robot army and
those who follow the Musk-ban have nothing but kids with guns to oppose that.

Just like Finland and the landmines treaty: there are now no effective passive
weapons against Russia. While Russia actually maintains active minefields at
the same border all the time.

Drones with guns would be the best way to replace mines at the 1500 km long
border, and I sincerely hope Finland does not join this kind of one-sided
treaties anymore.

------
dfps
Their call is for the UN to make autonomous killing machines a prohibited type
of weapon (like other weapons already prohibited).

A concern is the "industrialization" of war. Another is that these weapons are
so fast ("faster than humans can comprehend") when they get used as terrorist
weapons or rogue, it could be pretty harmful.

This would mean that if a country starts building them, they could be
monitored, sanctioned, and preemptively dealt with.

